# TV shows and movie forums



## Antonio

Hi Moderators,

In my opinion you should open a movie forum and TV shows forum, so people can post brand new and fresh vocabulary, talk about the current tv shows or the latest movies. If you listen to me, I guarantee that this forum, will be more interesting then ever before.

All The Best.


----------



## cuchuflete

Interesting idea, but it seems to invite exactly the kind of chatty discussion we are working to avoid:



> I. WordReference.com provides Forums for exchanges about translation, word usage, terminology equivalency and other linguistic topics.
> 
> II. The Forums promote learning and *maintain an atmosphere that is serious, academic *and collaborative, with a respectful, helpful and cordial tone.
> 
> III. We welcome members who share our goals and philosophy, and agree to act in accord with the rules and guidelines of the Forums.
> __________________



Let's wait to see what the rest of the Mods think.  I don't own a TV, so my prejudices are a matter of public record.

Abrazos,
Cuchu


----------



## Benjy

14,000 members and nearly 200,000 posts don't lie. if people want to chat shop about films then there are a lot of web sites which provide a service superior to what would be served up on here... this is a language website, and the last time i checked there wasn't anything preventing people from discussing vocab that they had heard in a film 

mon p'tit grain de sel 

ben


----------



## Antonio

Don't take it wrong, it's only a piece of advice of how to improve even more this awesome forum.

Have a nice one.


----------



## Benjy

Antonio said:
			
		

> Don't take it wrong, it's only a piece of advice of how to improve even more this awesome forum.
> 
> Have a nice one.



i know  im just giving my opinion 

sometimes i feel like this old man who was being interviewed in new enland:

reporter "you must have seen a lot of changes in your time"
old man "yes, and i have fought every single one of them"


----------



## zebedee

Thanks for the initiative, Antonio.
In my opinion, film discussions would be part of the Culture Forum as the 7th Art is a cultural issue, and any vocabulary you might find difficult to understand from films or TV is already dealt with in the Vocab forums.  
I'm sure you can google countless Film Appreciation Forums if you'd like to participate in in-depth film & TV discussions.

Regards,
zeb


----------



## Silvia

Antonio said:
			
		

> In my opinion you should open a movie forum and TV shows forum, so people can post brand new and fresh vocabulary, talk about the current tv shows or the latest movies. If you listen to me, I guarantee that this forum, will be more interesting then ever before.


 First of all, I think this is the Administrator's Forum; anyway, thanks for addressing me too 

I think it'd be a real mess to mix vocabulary in various languages, impressions and feelings about a movie etc.

It's interesting you're asking to discuss movies, as they are part of culture. Quite a while ago, I personally opened a thread to discuss a movie and I guess 3 people in all replied.


----------



## cuchuflete

Silvia said:
			
		

> I personally opened a thread to discuss a movie and I guess 3 people in all replied.


Well, how much can you say about "Godzilla's attack on the Moderator Colony"?  It didn't do all that well in theatres either, I'm told. Perhaps if the title role had been played by Clint Eastwood instead of Arnold......


----------

